# Alpina Spice LE?



## zizo (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute bei einem Bike-Event an einem Stand, wo es Bike-Helme gab, den Alpina Spice LE probiert und war völlig begeistert vom Tragekomfort, Aussehen und Passform. Da ich nicht genug Geld dabei hatte, konnte ich ihn leider nicht gleich kaufen. Jetzt wollte ich mich auf der Alpina-Hompage etwas näher über den Helm informieren und er ist da gar nicht dabei?! Weiß jemand warum? Dort gibts nur D-ALTO (LE) und MYTHOS (LE). Was sind da die Unterschiede zum Spice? Der Spice, den ich aufhatte war das 08er Modell. Den findet man auch bei diversen online-Shops. Auch hier im Forum gibt es so gut wie keine Threads dazu. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungsberichte?

Wär klasse, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.

Gruß und danke.


----------



## Buddy (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich auch für diesen Helm. Konnte inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Helm sammeln?
Gruß, Buddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fifilein (7. Mai 2009)

Buddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich interessiere mich auch für diesen Helm. Konnte inzwischen jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Helm sammeln?
> Gruß, Buddy



Hallo,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich verwende den Spice in 53-57 seit einem Jahr und bin zufrieden, würde Ihn nochmals kaufen.

der Helm hat einfach am besten gepasst (mein Kopf ist 57, und alle anderen Helme gingen meißtens bis 59 oder 60), das rad hinten zum einstellen ist praktisch.

der einzige nachteil, bei mir verstellt sich manchmal die haltebänder unter dem kinn, dh sie werden lockerer mit der zeit.

vg


----------



## mathes1984 (12. Mai 2009)

Hab den Spice LE seit zwei Wochen.
Hatte mir eigentlich einen im Web vorgemerkt.
Im Laden hatte ich dann diesen aufgehabt war gleich begeistert auch wenn er etwas mehr als in Web gekostet hat, bin aber voll zufrieden.

Meine Rübe hat nen Umfang von 57, hab den Helm 57-63 genommen.
Auch bei längeren Touren stört dieser nicht.
Laut Fahhradladen soll dieser über Sollbruchstellen verfügen damit der Helm beim Unfall kontrolliert den Kopf schützt.


----------



## Pipi (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

Zufällig bin ich auf den Spice LE gestoßen. Und was soll ich sagen: Die Helmsuche hat ein Ende! Endlich einer, der passt, weit genug in die Stirn und über die Schläfen geht und nicht Calimero-mäßig aussieht. bei mir - so wie z.B. alle Giro-Modelle! Besonders nett finde ich die matte Optik, das ultra wär Einfarbigkeit. Aber...man kann ja nicht alles haben! Zu dem Preis!

G!

Pipi


----------



## HighEnergy (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hab auch den Spice LE und bin super zufrieden. Hatte bestimmt 20 unterschiedliche Helme im Laden probiert. Auch viel teuere bis 150 Euro. Ich hätte auch soviel ausgegeben aber der Spice hat als einziger zu meiner Rüber gepaßt und hat nur 40 Teuro gekostet.

Absoluter Preis-/Leistungstipp!

HighEnergy


----------



## baltes21 (12. Juni 2010)

so,
ich hab jetzt auch die erste tour hinter mir, der helm ist sehr bequem, und für 35 ein echtes schnäpchen.
jedoch muss ich zugeben das ich ihn hauptsächlich in der zweitwohnung habe um dort ein rr zu bewegen.

aber der helm ist bequem, und gut belüftet.


----------



## ArPeJa (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

hab den Helm seit knapp 3 Monaten und bin super zufrieden.
Leider ist er mir am WE runter gefallen und so blöd auf´s Visier gefallen,
das links und rechts je ein Plastik Pfropfen abgebrochen ist und das Visier damit unbrauchbar geworden ist.
Dachte mir....kein Problem, gehst in Netz und bestellst n neues....
Nur ich finde keinen Shop der Ersatzvisiere für Alpina Helme führt.

Hat da von Euch jemand nen Tipp ?
Will nach 3 Monaten nicht nen fast neuen Helm in die Tonne treten nur weil das Visier hin ist.

Danke


----------



## baltes21 (3. August 2010)

hi, vielleicht hab ich mein visier noch, ich muss die Tage mal schauen, wenn ich es finde schicke ich dir eine pn


----------



## ArPeJa (4. August 2010)

Wow, das wäre natürlich auch klasse

Falls sonst jemand nen Shop weiß nur her mit den Infos.
Hätte am liebsten das Visier in weiß !

Thx an alle die helfen können


----------



## badass (11. August 2010)

ArPeJa schrieb:


> Wow, das wäre natürlich auch klasse
> 
> Falls sonst jemand nen Shop weiß nur her mit den Infos.
> Hätte am liebsten das Visier in weiß !
> ...


 
Schau mal [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Helmschild-Alpina-Spice/dp/B0034C3C24/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1281548878&sr=1-21"]hier[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (11. August 2010)

sorry nix gefunden


----------



## badass (11. August 2010)

Klick mal auf das Amazon Emblem , oder auf das "hier"! Das ist der Diretlink zu dem Helmschild für den Spice!


----------



## ArPeJa (11. August 2010)

Danke für Eure Tipps ! Hab mittlerweilen nen neuen Schild !
Jetzt kann die Saison weiter gehn


----------

